# écran flou



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2001)

En plus du probleme du bruit persistant du HD, j'ai remarqué certaines zones de l'écran qui sont floues, notamment le bord haut gauche.
J'ai un Imac500 cd, quelqu'un a-t-il remarqué ce type de problemes aussi ?


----------



## MarcMame (1 Avril 2001)

As tu a proximité de l'ecran un appareil qui pourrait générer un champ magnetique puissant : autre écran, tv, enceintes,... ? Le cas échéant, essaye de les éloigner.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Avril 2001)

J'ai des écoutes Yamaha NS10 à plus d'un mêtre, sinon rien d'autres, ce ne sont pas des enceintes amplifiés, je vais essayer de le brancher ailleurs pour voir, mais je connais quelqu'un qui a le même probleme et il y a juste l'imac dans le bureau. Le flou se situe surtout au niveau des extrémités de l'écran.  Si c'était dû à cause d'un appareil qui émet un champ magnétique, en branchant mon imac ailleurs, est-ce que le flou disparaitrait ?

D'autre part quand je fais des réglages de géométrie, à chaque fois que je le redémarre il me "bouge" mes réglages.

De toutes façons j'ai aussi un probleme au niveau du HD qui émet un bruit parasite constant et très énervant.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je pense qu'il va avoir droit à un petit tour chez le mécano ! hehe

Est-ce qu'il prete un imac de remplacement pendant l'immobilisation parce que j'en ai besoin pour bosser et je pourrais pas m'en passer pendant plusieurs jours !

J'étais très content de mon achat, mais là je commence à trouver tout çà très désagréable !

[Ce message a été modifié par nook (edited 01 Avril 2001).]


----------



## MarcMame (3 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par nook:
*J'ai des écoutes Yamaha NS10 à plus d'un mêtre, sinon rien d'autres, ce ne sont pas des enceintes amplifiés, je vais essayer de le brancher ailleurs pour voir, mais je connais quelqu'un qui a le même probleme et il y a juste l'imac dans le bureau. Le flou se situe surtout au niveau des extrémités de l'écran.  Si c'était dû à cause d'un appareil qui émet un champ magnétique, en branchant mon imac ailleurs, est-ce que le flou disparaitrait ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les NS10 sont des enceintes absolument pas blindées et donc rayonnent enormément. Et elle n'ont pas besoin d'être amplifiées, ni même branchées pour rayonner. Pour t'en convaincre, place-les tout contre ton écran allumé, tu m'en diras des nouvelles !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci dit, un mètre ca devrait être suffisant. D'autre part, les modifications de champs ont plutot tendance à faire dériver les couleurs plus qu'à rendre flou. Il est plus probable que les réglages d'usine de l'écran ont dérivés..


----------

